# Witch P7 flashlight for Helmet mounting: TrustFire SSC P7 or MTE "P7-D" or xxx?



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Witch P7 flashlight for Helmet mounting: TrustFire SSC P7 or MTE "P7-D" or xxx?*

I am going to buy HA-III SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set 

and want another flashlight as backup/helmet light

Witch of the two below would be best for night ride MTB on helmet?

TrustFire SSC P7 C-BIN 900-Lumen 5-Mode LED Flashlight (1*18650)

or

MTE "P7-D" SSC P7-C 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650)

If they are as similar as it seems, it should be the one with the best spot I guess.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

MTE MCE M3-2, MCE pill is smaller than a P7 therefore produces a tighter spot, i had this light 9 months ago and nothing has beaten it yet, including the new P7 bike light and the MGRX1 which was twice the price!


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is MTE MCE M3-2 the same as "MTE "P7-D" SSC P7-C 5-Mode Memory 900-Lumen LED Flashlight (1*18650)" ??

I am having major challanges getting to www.dealextreme.com website from Denmark the last couple of days.

Keep getting this:
"
Network Error (tcp_error)

A communication error occurred: "Operation timed out"
The Web Server may be down, too busy, or experiencing other problems preventing it from responding to requests. You may wish to try again at a later time.

For assistance, contact your network support team. 
"


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

No, P7-D is good, will keep my standard one on my bars next to my P7 bike light (the new one)

MCE is good though (16501), slightly more powerful than the P7 (16092) about 10% doing lux tests and does penetrate much further. Better for your head, and dont let the 8 modes put you off as it goes on in med, then one tap for high, then off (full click) and back and to get back to med. PWM is more efficient than resisitor controlled modes too. 

Will hopefully get those beam shots on the other thread so you can look for yourself. The P7 light isn't as good as a torch though.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Will post my beam shots on pinkbike see my sig


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

This one?


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ooh you cheeky chappie, yes that one! Not too impresses with it, not even 500 lumen on full or is mine just a dodgy one!


----------



## Jano59 (Jun 8, 2009)

Not to sure I like the self promotion bit of GEOMAN.....

So I am probably going for DX ;-) 

"The flowers in my garden are the non intrusive kind......"


Thanks to moggy82, I will look at your suggestions and pics.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

I don't think I see the MTE MCE M3-2 listed on MTE website? Also, which of these use PWM and which use resistor?


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Sku 16501, just search dealextreme and that no. in google and it will be the top result. 

As a rule anything that is 2 mode is reisitor and anything 3 or more is PWM, the M3-2 is PWM.


----------

